# Friendly fire may have killed U.S. medic, not Khadr: lawyer



## RackMaster (Apr 11, 2008)

Fuck, I can't wait for this to go to trial and be over with.  Whether or not he killed the medic or not, he was still responsible for being part of a terrorist organization. 



> *Friendly fire may have killed U.S. medic, not Khadr: lawyer*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Friday, April 11, 2008 |  3:27 PM ET   Comments71Recommend27*
> 
> ...


----------

